# Are Merrick Flossies ok for Pups?



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

Samson is 19 weeks today. Is it safe for me to give him flossies or should I wait until he gets a little older?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I would say it is safe, but I never give Flossie unsupervised. I would think that they are good for teething, too. I didn't hesitate to let Abbie chew on a Flossie shortly after she came home to us at 12 weeks old.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been giving Madden flossies since he hit his 12 week mark too. His 5 months now and I've never had any issues with them. 

I agree with supervising him when he's chewing.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Our trainer says not to give flossies unsupervised, but I've never actually seen one splinter...? They seem pretty safe especially compared to rawhide?


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome! 

thanks ladies!


----------

